# oh noessss chlado??



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

I've developed some algae in my tank over the last day or so. Long stringy hair like structures. How can I gently combat this? I've heard strong excel dose helps, but I'm concerned for the well being of 2 preggars cherry shrimp that are the sole inhabitants of the tank . Any help would be appreciated


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You can squirt it directly on the algae with a syringe. Or you can just pull it out by hand (depending on what algae this really is). Are you over-feeding your plants, or is this "new-tank-syndrome"?


----------



## jlroar (Jun 21, 2007)

H2O2 aimed at only the algae making sure that the shrimp are not below where you are using this treatment at the time of treatment.

The best part of H2O2 is it turns into plain ol water.

Just do not dose more than 2 ML in that small of a tank.

Best of luck.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Pulled out what i could and then syringed the rest that was tangled up in the HC, looking better  thanks for the help you guys. I believe it was just some new tank syndrome, been lightening up on the ferts ever since i popped those pregnant shrimp in. Cant wait to wake up to a bunch of babies in there


----------

